

The new US administration's web savvy is going to make the rest of us look bad - gstar
http://www.change.gov

======
ObieJazz
<meta name=Generator content="Microsoft Word 11"> Word? Really?

------
gstar
Admittedly it's a placeholder (under construction isn't very web savvy) - but
it's coming.

